# Dump Trailer suggestions



## GoodStuff

I had a 14’ PJ dump trailer that I bought new in 2012. Loved it and it performed wonderfully for years - however, it rusted before I could have it lettered up. It was kept in my shop so there was no excuse. Fast forward to 2019 - lady rear ended me and totaled my trailer

I over-analyzed every brand out there and found some interesting things along the way... most of the trailer manufacturers are located in Texas - and most of those are literally in each other’s back yards. My favorites after months of research came down to PJ, Diamond C, and Load Trail

In the end - they all added up to a tie - all well built and customizable. For me, I chose the Load Trail for two reasons... the biggest draw was the fact that Load Trail is the only one that primes the steel before painting. My new 14’ Load Trail dump trailer is now 2 years old and there’s not a stitch of rust. The second draw was my new trailer was offered with a “max load” bed. It is 96” wide at the top and angles down to an 84”’width inside the bed. 

I added heavier tires, back up lights, the mesh tarp, spare, a 7gauge steel bed , added frame supports, a spare tire carrier under the frame, and hydraulic jacks. This will be the last trailer I own. Cannot imagine a better setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder

Thread is ten years old. The fellow that started it has probably made his decision by now.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Been ten years.


Probly maybe bought one already.


----------



## Fishindude

My best advice is don't let your family or friends know you own a dump trailer


----------

